# Is it normal to feel physically exhausted right after a hard break-up?



## jmah (Jan 7, 2009)

The break-up happened on the 2nd of Jan. I really did love her and as much as I try to push forward, I feel that I need time to grieve. I?m just so tired, though, physically. It could be depression, or just that the last month has been horrible in dealing with the relationship, and now the break-up, and all of it has finally caught up to me.

I have all intention of getting out there and enjoying myself, eventually (hobbies, going out with friends), and, have thought about talking to counsellor, but, right now, I don?t have the energy.


----------



## NicNak (Jan 7, 2009)

Everyone needs time to grieve any loss.  Stress can definately cause one to be exhausted.  

Are you currently diagnosed with a Mental Illness? 

Regardless, it can't hurt to speak to a counciller about how to cope with the break up.  You do need to give yourself time to grieve and _allow_ yourself to grieve.  

Getting out and enjoying yourself will be good for you, when you are ready. 

 You might be pleasantly suprised on the days you don't feel up to going out, if you can find the strenght to go anyway, those are the best times with friends.

:welcome: to Psychlinks Jmah


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Jmah,

It's completely normal to feel exhausted.  And NN is right, you are grieving.

I'm linking you to another thread where another member was also going through the same thing.  I hope you'll find it helpful

It's Over - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

And to answer your question, a break-up takes a huge emotional toll.  So give yourself leeway to recover from that grief and the loss of this relationship - it'll take the time that it will take.  :support:


----------



## jmah (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, no mental health issues.  Just went through a terrible breakup (she ended up going back to her ex and lied to me about it, and I went through a medical scare - biopsy during the past month).  I don't drink, nor do I take medication.  I've been dealing with these things on my own, head-on and I feel tapped out and that I have nothing else to give at this point.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 7, 2009)

In the other thread that I linked, I had posted an article that I think may help you understand what you're going through and, possibly give you coping strategies for the weeks to come.  I'm posting it here for you:
Coping with a Breakup or Divorce: Moving on After a Relationship Ends

Personally, I find that the nastier the break-up the more the emotional toll.  Were you with her a very long time?


----------



## NicNak (Jan 7, 2009)

If you are feeling tapped out then councilling might be helpful.  Ontop of your medical scare and this, it is a lot to deal with.

Do you have a counciller you can go to?  Otherwise, maybe your GP might know of one you can go to.

It is never a sign of weakness to seek help.  Always keep that in mind.  It is a sign of strenght to reach out 

I am glad you found us here Jmah.  :support:


----------

